# Forgot BIOS password

## daaaaang

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for this. Let me know if I could have picked a better one and I'll delete it and repost.

I originally set my BIOS password to ma4a4att because I didn't want to think up a password at the time. Then, at some point, I decided to make a more-secure BIOS password. I'm sure I meant to write it down, but I certainly don't remember it now. I guess there's always a time to learn these lessons the hard way, and this is mine.

Is there a way to recover my BIOS password? Resetting would also be fine, but I'm on an Asus U33JC laptop. I feel okay gutting desktops, but I'd rather not open this one up if I don't have to.

I did emerge cmospwd, but it doesn't support Asus. I tried cmospwd -d, and none of the output rang a bell at all. I almost hit cmospwd -k, but it said that it wouldn't reset laptop passwords, and I didn't want to risk making things worse.

Is there a way to find my password without breaking out my screwdriver? And, if not, any advice on how to not break anything while removing the BIOS battery?

Thank you,

Matt

----------

## audiodef

Taking laptops apart isn't really all that difficult. Just find a nice, large work area and stay organised, as you will probably remove 50 million screws. 

If you want good security, encrypt your hard drive. BIOS passwords are not difficult to circumvent, and people who are into stealing laptops usually know this. (Of course, you got your pretty stupid crooks, like people who break into cars just to steal a GPS they'll sell for $10. YOU BROKE INTO THE CAR, DUMBASS. TAKE THE F$#%ING CAR!   :Razz:  )

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

maybe the BIOS flashing tool can erase the CMOS and the password. Not sure if the BIOS flash tool for that laptop has such an option...

WooD

----------

## daaaaang

Thanks for replying! I started looking into taking apart the laptop, but it looks like the BIOS password is stored in a really tricky place and does not require power. Apparently, I can call Asus and prove to them that this is my computer, and they'll give me a master password specific to the model. I guess I can do that on Monday.

WooD, I'm not sure what flashing tool you mean.

----------

## audiodef

You might be able to find the backdoor password online, too. They use their backdoor passwords for certain models/makes/years before changing it, but it stays with the machine when it leaves the factory.

----------

